# Gator blanks



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Whats everyones opion on the gator blanks?I am looking at the 8ft slow action 15-30 # blank. it would be for big catfish in rivers and lakes from a boat.I would be throwing around 6oz of lead plus live gizzard shad up to 7in or so.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

they are as good as u can get for the price only downside is they are a little heavy


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't mind them bieng heavy the will be sitting in a rod holder most of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

They're not that heavy, but are very durable, at one time they were actually cheap, now you have to buy them through mud hole and the prices have tripled (not including shipping). If you can find a T80L it would be your best option, if not a T80H will work. Both blanks are slow action and rated up to 30 and 40 lb test.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks. Yes the t80l and the heavy was what I was looking at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

one word comparison: uglystik


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

tiderider said:


> They're not that heavy, but are very durable, at one time they were actually cheap, now you have to buy them through mud hole and the prices have tripled (not including shipping). If you can find a T80L it would be your best option, if not a T80H will work. Both blanks are slow action and rated up to 30 and 40 lb test.


That Tide Ride feller seems to be on a couple of things that's right. The Name being 1. He has rod info & building rods that's unmatched on here. There are others that are good But old Opie ain't bad.:thumbup: Roll Tide !:thumbsup: He built a ling Rod for my son , He out cast everyone on the pier Accurately. We all needed that .:starwars::


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

i have 2 t80l blanks just let me know what colors you want and i will start wrapping.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

D3cept1on said:


> i have 2 t80l blanks just let me know what colors you want and i will start wrapping.


Thanks but i am going to build them myself:thumbsup:


----------

